# Poll on importance of night sights



## 45ball (Jan 21, 2007)

*On a scale of 1 to 10 how important is it to have night sights on a pistol*​
1318.75%200.00%3212.50%400.00%516.25%600.00%7318.75%800.00%9743.75%


----------



## 45ball (Jan 21, 2007)

On a scale of 1 to 10 how important is it to have night sights on a pistol

my blog
http://adoeb.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well I'll go for not to important , However it would be nice to have them. I figure at close range you can with practice "point shoot"!! Try it you can actually hit a target by looking at it you tend to aim at an object you are stairing at. In combat I wonder how often sights are really used , who could be that cool nerved at 10 feet????


----------



## 45ball (Jan 21, 2007)

Bore.224 I agree that most shooting situations probably never even use the iron sights. Actually at close ranges it is more efficient to use simple pointed shooting methods as long as the person aims for the center of mass.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't have any night sights.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> Well I'll go for not to important , However it would be nice to have them. I figure at close range you can with practice "point shoot"!! Try it you can actually hit a target by looking at it you tend to aim at an object you are stairing at. In combat I wonder how often sights are really used , who could be that cool nerved at 10 feet????


It all comes down to training. Train to use the sights all the time and you will. It's called muscle memory. Of course, being cool nerved helps too. 8)

My Sig 229 has em and I wouldn't be without em.

huntin1


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Once you shoot with a high quality set of Tritium sights, you'll wonder how you ever did without them. I wouldn't own a personal defense handgun or carry an issue duty weapon without them.

In low or no light shooting it's extremely difficult to hit anything with a handgun much beyond contact distance w/o being able to reference the front sight. This is the huge advantage night sights afford. It's not so much about lining up your rear and front sight, it's getting that front sight on target fast & clean

Fast is nice, but accuracy is final. Always remember that rounds that miss don't do you any good.

To answer Bore224, using the sights is extremely important. I lead/train a High Risk Entry/SWAT Team and and a LEO Firearms Instructor. We pound into the operators/troops to always focus on the front sight and use it no matter the light level...

*FIND YOUR FRONT SIGHT! *is heard on our range like a mantra...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't see the ten, or I would have checked it. If you don't want to spend money on night sights, at least get a night front sight. I have night sights on my Kimber 1911, and my 44 mag S&W. You may not align sights perfectly, but it does tell you where your gun is in very dark conditions. Under dark conditions it's spray and pray without them.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I didn't see the ten, or I would have checked it. If you don't want to spend money on night sights, at least get a night front sight. I have night sights on my Kimber 1911, and my 44 mag S&W. You may not align sights perfectly, but it does tell you where your gun is in very dark conditions. Under dark conditions it's spray and pray without them.


DITTO :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Darn now I want night sights !


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

When I learned to shoot a combat/self defense handgun, my mentor taught me to concentrate on the front sight. In daylight or low light, it doesn't matter. If you superimpose your front sight on your target, near center of mass at close range, you will hit. The tritium capsule makes acquiring that front sight very fast. I find them very valuable indeed. I am not in law enforcement, and have no special weapons training. I have practiced on a secure range in low light, near to darkness, and with just a little familiarization am able to make good center of mass hits inside of seven yards very reliably. These are the sights I use on my Combat Commander. http://www.xssights.com/store/handgun.html
Sometime soon, I plan on having the front ring installed on my pants pocket snubbie. You might compare night sights to carrying a handgun in general; You may never need it, but when you do, you will need it very badly indeed. Burl


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

NDTerminator, 
AMEN, the fact of using the front site is the most important. YOU can be a good shooter focusing on both, however you will be an awsome shooter focusing on the front. 
There is a leader of the RRV SWAT team that worked military for years and was an acredited pistol shooter, with probably more rounds through a pistol than most of us on here. Every time you see him shoot you can here him mumble under his breath "front site" "front site" as he is shooting. When he is qualifying or doing secenarios he almost yells it. It is kind of different the first time you see it, however it is extremly effective.

Back to the topic. I have nite sites on a glock 23 and 27 and I love them. I have heard of guys painting jig paint on them. The glow in the dark stuff, but you can't beat the factory ones. I have to say every pistol I will buy will have them on it. They are very important.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Hmm...after five or six years of shooting at least 100 rounds a week, it snows in hell every time I miss the black at 50 feet. That said, at the standard 7 yards I just don't use sights, because I really don't think I'll have the nerves to use them if I ever NEEDED to shoot. I run that drill every week, and I'm confident.

My "home gun", a shotty, has night sights, though, so I don't rule them out. I just really think that consistent and regular practice and preparation is more important than gadgets and gizmos. A good shooter with a rusty S&W will put more lead on target than a [email protected]$$ with a $2500 custom 1911.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very true. it is called muscle memory. However sites are a must.

Front site

front site

front site


----------

